# windows 8 uac



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have an acer aspire one. the user account is stuck on guest. I cany do anything without the guest popping up and requesting an administrator sign on which I don't have. the computer just stuck in limbo.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Many actions you will try to perform on a guest account will require administrative privileges as guest accounts are just that -- for guests. Guests on a computer should have limited access to settings, applications, etc.

There should be at least one user account on that computer that would have Administrative privileges. If you do not know the password to this account then we cannot help you as we cannot determine actual intent. Please let me know if this is your problem.

I have asked a moderator/administrator to stop by to make the final call. Once you've fully explained yourself and the moderator/administrator gives the green light I will be able to help you.


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have two accounts one miscrosoft and the other local and both say password protected everytime I select something else,i.e. manage other accounts I get the guest sign on that requests and administer password which I put in what I know and nothing happens. this effects just about every thing on the computer


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we cannot help you bypass a pasword issue - but we can see if we can help a little further 

with windows 8 - when you first setup the PC - if you are online windows 8 asks you to use a outlook/hotmail account , and if you dont have one - to create one and that that account is used as you main administrator account 

is this what you carried out and if so, are you logging in via that account and password ?


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

not really sure of what you're asking but I set up outlook express but still have the problem of guest account popping up asking for admin pw


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This seems too simple to be helpful, but Restart or log out of the guest account and login to an administrative account.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> outlook express


 you sure you mean outlook express - thats only available on XP PCs NOT on windows 8 PCs

I was asking , how did you set up the PC really .
and then gave an example of what usually happens when you first get the PC


> when you first setup the PC - if you are online windows 8 asks you to use a outlook/hotmail account , and if you dont have one - to create one and that that account is used as you main administrator account


and then asked


> is this what you carried out and if so, are you logging in via that account and password ?


So- was that what you carried out?? , and I was expecting as a response 
A) confirmation that was what you had done or 
B) No and then an explanation of what you had done.

but reply / try what TerryNet is suggesting


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

in there lies part of the problem. I cant log in to the guest account because it wont take my passwords, and if I say no it just goes away. no matter what program I select the guest account shows up wanting the admin pw. regarding the initial setup if that's what it asked that's what I did, this was in December of 2012


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I cant log in to the guest account


Huh??? I thought that you were logged in to the Guest account. To what account are you logged in? What type of account is it (local or Microsoft; Administrative or Standard)?


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

can log into local or Microsoft accounts but when I select some else,ie., manage another account uppops the guest account.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you can log in to your user account, be that a Microsoft account or the local account, when you then go Control Panel and User Accounts and then click manage another account - it will display the guest account as that is the OTHER account available


If however on that page you then click create another account, it will let you providing that your account has admin permissions - which as has been said - there must always be an account that does have admin pernmissions


Unless you have created ONE the guest account does not be default have a password


That all said, I am like other people who have posted a little confused as to what exactly YOU are trying to do and indeed what the problem is, Could you try and explain in a little more detail please.


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

i did as you said above logged in to Microsoft acct then to ctl panel and user accounts and manage another acct. what happens then is the user account control brings up the guest and request an administrator password. on my page it does not have create another account. the object is to get the guest account from coming up because as it stands now without an administrator password I cant do anything.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry about that - in 8 I was working 7 when I posted, it is slightly different
However please see my screenshot


What do you have on yours.
The red vertical arrow indicates if Guest account is ON or OFF and by clicking you can turn it ON or OFF
The other arrow indicates the route to create another account


I appreciate the difficulty but as I asked before please do try and explain - preferably with a screenshot WHAT the problem is and WHICH account you CAN access with your password - OR indeed which you cannot


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Post a screen shot of the Control Panel, User Accounts, Manage Accounts.
This will show all of your accounts and types so we can see what you have.


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

how do I get a screen shot to send


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

hope this works


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

emery38,
With the posted screen open, you now need to click on "Manage anther Account" which will show us ALL of your user accounts?
Once you have that pane open, post a NEW screen shot of that pane.


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

when I click on manage another account it does not show other accounts what it shows is the guest account asking for a administrator password. so far I have been unable to get a screen hot like you ask for. attached I hope is a screen shot of a windows 7 users account notice the difference between the two


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

windows 7 GUI for accounts is different to Windows 8
please send the screenshot of what it does show



> click on "Manage anther Account" which will show us ALL of your user accounts?
> Once you have that pane open, post a NEW screen shot of that pane.


appreciating that you say you have not been able to - in what way please does the screenshot not work


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Question for somebody who has a Microsoft Account that is an Administrator account.

Does that post # 17 attachment show an Administrator account or a Standard account? (I can't tell because I have a Local Account and it specifies 'Administrator' the way Windows 7 does.)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

TerryNet - well spotted I did not see it


emery38


My good colleague TerryNet may have found the problem attached is a screenot of my computer user accounts signed in with my Microsoft account please note it says admin.


ALSO please note on my post 13 screenshot signed in with my local account it also says admin.


SO the 1000$ question is - do you have or had an account with admin rights and can you OR indeed could you previously access that account. 


OR as was asked earlier is the real problem that you cannot remember the password for that account - as that is a toally different issue on which TerryNet will advise you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, Macboatmaster.

So, emery38, apparently you are using a Standard account. For many things, including managing another account, you need to supply a password for an Administrator account. If it's not your PC then the way this is usually handled is by you explaining what you are doing and requesting an administrator (parent, boss, etc.) to type in the password.


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

the user account in question windows 8 does not say administrator or standard. I've explained as best I can and send picture of the w8 acct and the w7acct. if I have password I do not know what it is. as it stand now I cannot get into restore or recovery because of the guest account asking for an administrators password, if I could get into either then I could probably correct the matter. any ideas how to do that.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well if the problem is not an unknown password we would really like to help, but I am puzzled I am sorry to say, as to what exactly the problem is - I am sure that is MY fault in not catching on to what you are saying

The guest account even if you could access it will not do what you want
As on Windows 8 the guest account is restricted

Please see this
*Guests - *A guest account allows people to have temporary access to your computer. A guest account has the same access as a "standard (Users)" account, but is further restricted by not being able to install software, hardware, or change settings. *While the default "Guest" account cannot be password protected, an existing password protected user account that was changed into a guest account using an option below can have a password.
*
*Standard (Users)* - A limited un - elevated standard "users" account that can use most software and change system settings that do not affect other users. If a standard user wants to do an action that requires elevated rights or affects other users, then they will be prompted by User Account Control (if set to notify) to provide an administrator's password before being allowed to do so. If UAC is not set to notify, then the standard user will just be denied and not allowed to do the action.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is my Windows 8 user accounts, it show the different ones.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like all accounts have been deleted except for this one "Guest" account.

Looks to me, one is going have to do a complete Clean install by getting the DVD(s) from the OEM.


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

it appears to me after all the help that everyone has provided someone out there has a solution to this problem and I would appreciate if they would tell me. if you have Skype my Skype name is [removed by mod] feel free to call and I will try to show you the problem

[reminder from mod: our Rules say all help must remain in this public forum]


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have attached a copy of w7uac,w8uac and guest acct requesting admin pw. any body wwith an answer please let me know. thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Those first two attachments are not of User Account Control (UAC), and the third one is too fuzzy for me to see what you are trying to do.

You keep bouncing between saying you are or are not logged into the Guest account and have not given any context for "guest acct requesting admin pw." Exactly what accounts are on this machine? Somebody has already requested a screen shot showing that info.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Likewise, I cannot read either of the two that are taken with the camera
and the first is of course Windows 7 - I am not sure if the point has been covered but is this computer a dual boot 7 and 8 - as if the screenshot is from a separate computer it is with respect of no help whatsoever.


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

with regards to your reply and terry/net ne of the pics is of user acct on w7 the other is user acct on w8 note the difference between the two the third is the guest acct requesting an admin pw that comes up each time and blocks doing anything else I am not signed into a guest acct, I can sign into a ms acct with password protected and into a local acct it only boots in windows 8
I believe the problem is the missing iems in the w8 user accts page but how do I replace tthem


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. As I asked, is the computer a dual boot windows 8 and windows 7



2. If not, and it is ONLY windows 8, it may be helpful if you stopped mentioning Windows 7.
Please do not be annoyed about that, but if it is ONLY windows 8, the mentioning of 7 is adding to the confusion - at least for me.


3. The problem as I see it, is that YOU are not able to sign in to an account with Admin rights



4.The guest account, does not by default, as I have mentioned previously HAVE a password allocated to it and even although yours appears to have, AND if you knew what the password was it would be of NO HELP as the GUEST account is a limited account and will NOT allow you to refresh, reset or restore.


5. As I see the situation the 1000$ question is COULD you previously access an account with admin rights on Windows 8 and if so when did you cease to be able to do so


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

I apologize for the confusion the only reason to mention w7 was the difference between the two user acct pages. yes I could previously sign in with admin rights and this mess started about 4 days ago


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and just before then eg 4 days ago and when it was then OK what please have you installed by way of software - ANYTHING at all what programs have you used if any such as registry cleaners and the so called system tweakers and indeed what if any changes have you made to the computer, especially by way of User accounts


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> yes I could previously sign in with admin rights


And why can you not now? What accounts are offered on the login page when you first boot or restart the system?


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

to macboastmaster: none to the best of my knowlwdge. to terrynet: I don't know, at startup I have a choice of ms acct password pprotected or local acct password protected. what I think I need is a link to get into the program or any other idea to try. I have tried everything that I can find on internet


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

if you have Skype call me and I will try to show you, my Skype is *<remove by Mod - ETAF>*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have removed your skype name - we are not allowed on this forum to use skype or any other contact - other than via the forum.

this is to protect you as much as anything else - as you dont know who will gain access to your PC via skype when doing remote support

also we do not provide live support - this is a free site , with volunteers (who we do NOT screen , other then monitoring posts ) helping out and not a real time support site 

thanks
Wayne 
ETAF


----------



## emery38 (Mar 25, 2012)

ok thanks, got a link I can use to get into user accounts


----------

